# Sears Spyder Value



## Krakatoa (Mar 16, 2020)

Can anyone give me a value range on this one?

Feel free to PM.

Nate


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 17, 2020)

It's in the 300 to 500 dollar range. Get another seat and clean up for most money. Yellow/gold color is rarer then the blue or purple models.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Cool bike, I have the more common blue one.  I think Jaxon nailed the value.  GLWS.


----------

